# Ready, set, play – Connecting your Bluetooth speakers



## Cinebels (Dec 16, 2020)

So you’ve just purchased a mid-century magnificent Klipsch Bluetooth speaker and you’re set to take it out for a spin. Skip the annoyance of cables completely with a simple, easy to use set up that makes it super convenient to take your music with you, wherever you go. Take the convenience (and joy!) up a notch with online streaming platforms that put the universe of audio content within easy reach.
The biggest advantage with specialist brands like Klipsch is a product that is born from an entire system of technology that is primed to provide uncompromised audio quality, no matter what the system is. For the first time, you can marry comfort and convenience without compromising sound quality, with Klispch’s professionally tuned Bluetooth speakers that use the latest DSP chips and wireless streaming technology on the market. When you buy Klipsch you know what you’ll get – detailed, dynamic, and powerful sound!
So with the advent of Alexa and Google Voice and other streaming services, these speakers are geared to sync up seamlessly and efficiently.
There are many benefits of using an online streaming source. For one, the possibility to play/listen to practically anything, across genres, moods and styles, is a big draw. You can extend your listening choices to more than just music to now include podcasts, audiobooks, and pretty much any audio content you want. Tapping into the cloud-based universe of audio content through apps like Spotify, Apple Music, Amazon Music, and the like also opens up a social aspect by allowing you to interact and share content thought archives such as playlists and recommendations.
All our smart phones have these apps available on them, so the easiest way to get started is to pair your smartphone to your Klipsch Bluetooth speaker. Here’s a ready reckoner to get you started.
1. Turn on the speaker
2. Then, turn on pairing mode on the speaker. Usually most speakers are naturally “discoverable” i.e. pairing mode is activated when you power it on. Otherwise, you have to hold the button with the Bluetooth symbol, which will make the speaker flash an LED or emit a sound indicating it’s in pairing mode.
3. Next, open your smart phone app and go to settings
4. Under settings, go to Bluetooth, and make sure Bluetooth is turned on
5. From the list of Bluetooth devices, select the speaker you want to pair – typically the model of the speaker ( Klipsch Heritage or Klipsch The Three II )
6. Next, select “Pair” and pair the two
7. Now you just have to open your favourite app, and start playing your music! You’ll be able to control the music you are playing from your phone, as well as the volume of the speaker
8. The next time you turn the speaker on, if it has multiple inputs, make sure the Bluetooth input is selected. You will not need to pair the speaker and phone again,
The second thing you can do, and the reason why all Klipsch speakers have a 3.5mm input jack available, is you can easily add an Amazon Echo Dot that has a 3.5mm output to your Klipsch Bluetooth speaker. The advantage of adding an Alexa-enabled device like the Echo Dot is that all the streaming services we discussed are available on it, and it also allows the speaker’s input to become voice-activated. This way you get the best of both worlds – a voice activated control system, with the best sound on the planet!
It’s just that hassle-free, quick and good to go. If you’re thinking about going wireless, our range of Bluetooth speakers are a good place to begin your journey. We’d be happy to understand your needs and help you find a speaker that provides the right mix of portability and sound quality. Browse our online store, and talk to us today.


----------

